# Hello there!



## NoKanDo (Sep 15, 2009)

new to the forums, and am saying helllooo!

im some what new to breeding mantis' but i have had them over the years as pets, along with a ton of other insects.

looking to really start breeding them and raising them.

if you guys have some nice tips that'd be great!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!

When you look at the different forums on this board, you will see that at the top of some of them are "Important Topics", usually referred to as "stickies". These should help in getting you started.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome. Browse the site and use the search feature to answer your basic questions.


----------



## revmdn (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum... glad to have you here!  The best tip I can give is like Rick and Phil said above... browsing the forum and reading through past threads. You'll learn so much that way... and it's enjoyable too! Use the "Search" feature for a list of threads on specific topics you'd like to explore. Best of luck, and again... welcome!


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello!! Nice to have you here, I'm sure you'll find tons of info!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome from Colorado.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome! This is a great place.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## agent A (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from CONNECTICUT!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## NoKanDo (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcoming! i appreciate it very much


----------



## spicey (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome from Michigan!


----------



## davestreasurechest (Sep 19, 2009)

welcome! from Kansas


----------

